# Pregnant cat and diarrhea



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

I took in a pregnant stray. She has had alternating loose and normal stools. 
I talked to the vet and since it wasn't bad that we would wait to treat her until after she gives birth. Today she has had watery diarrhea. She is eating, drinking, and active. Is there anything I can do? Will this hurt the babies? She is about 7 weeks along. I hear different things about what is safe or not. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

You could try slippery elm. It's natural and shouldn't harm the babies at all. I gave it to my orphaned kittens at about 2 weeks i think.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Do you know why she's having diarrhea? Has she been tested for worms or other parasites?


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

She has had two stool checks and both were negative. The vet said maybe it was the kitten food. I will try the slippery elm. How much do you give? Thanks.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I think I did a capsule per meal. I can't remember I have so many cats and they all eat each others food that I am not very accurate in my measurements. I am more of a "pinch" of this "pinch" of that girl these days.


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

I got the slippery elm and have started her on it. I was reading about it and it sounds wonderful, but one article I read said to avoid during pregnancy because it can cause you to abort. They were talking about people, but now I am worried. Have you used it on pregnant cats?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I have not used it on pregnant cats. I can't imagine how slippery elm would affect a pregnancy though. What site did you find that on?

Edit: I just looked it up, the outer bark seems to be the dangerous part. The inner bark is what is used, but I am not sure I'd take the chance either. 

What about Marshmallow? Or you could feed her some rice babyfood.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This article may alleviate your concerns:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/?action=lib ... lipperyelm

You can also try some canned pumpkin (plain, no spices), the fiber may help bulk up the stools. Some digestive enzymes may also be beneficial. Acidolphilis may help too.


----------

